# Test-posting pics



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

This post is for me to try to figure out how to post more than one pic at a time. I've asked for help before and it seems so simple, but I'm somehow doing it wrong. I'm trying again.  

This is a pic of my phone and the screen showing the selected pic. I already attached another photo. I hit upload button in that section. Then close window at the bottom when they have uploaded. In the current attachment section,only one photo ever shows. If I attach one photo and upload it, then attach another photo, only the last photo ever shows. I just can't figure out what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Get to the point you show on this. But before uploading.
Go to that next button down and upload one there, and the next button.

Do it for each button that you want to have a photo THEN upload.

That would put up to 10 photos attached to the end of your post.

After you try with 3 or so, and it works - then we can move on to inserting them within you text in a post.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Gunna try 2 pics. Lemon aid my girls made and some bananas ! 

Ok. I put both photos in once both were in, I hit upload and took a pic. Once that loaded only one photo showed under current attachments. 

This is all that uploaded and then I'll attach the pic showing the loading of two pics. Ht hates me! Hahaha


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Here is the pic of the screen loading both pics.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Perhaps I am not explaining what I'm doing. Obviously it's me that's screwing up here and I'm not understanding something. And I thank you for helping me. 

I entered the two pics, hit the upload for that section. When it's uploaded it only shows the one pic. 

I'm thinking it has more to do with the fact I'm doing this on the phone and not he computer.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Try this.

Do the upload, but before hitting post, look to the top of your typing area window for the paper clip in the center upper area of the icons.

When you find the paperclip, click on the down arrow beside it and see if you see the two photos.

If you see the two, type a line, pull down the arrow, and click on the lettering, not the little photo, and have that photo insert into the text area.

Now type a couple of other words 

And do the same thing and click on the words of the 2nd photo on the pull down and it should attach.

Then go to preview or submit reply and see if this way works for you.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok trying the paper clip icons. 
View attachment 18291


Only shows one attachment. Shows this
View attachment 1829


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Are you using a computer or an app?

If computer what browser?

This is what I was trying to get for you this last one
View attachment 18306



then a 2nd one
View attachment 18307


and a 3rd one

View attachment 18308


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm certain now it's somehow because I'm using my phone. That's where most of my pics are. I'm gunna go to the computer and upload the pics to there and try that. 

I really do appreciate the help and sorry for straining your patience!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hey, this is no problem to help you. I want to see your photos.

Also, when you get to trying again, if you click on the paperclip first, it will bring up that add images box with the buttons to add photos.

I looked at your last post via edit post, so I could see the information, and it looked correct.

Are you on an iPhone?


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

trying from my computer:bouncy:

yep its the iphone. 

Again, thank you for your patience!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to make sure the tech guys for the new owners see this thread.

One thing were you using the iPhone Homesteading Today app?


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, I was loading the dehydrator with more of those free bananas! :banana:

And yes, it was the iphone I was using. I have the HT app, but I'm not used to it. Perhaps I'll try that sometime later


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

And dang! It's sideways! Hahaha. Oh well they are still tasty!


----------

